
FDA Warns People with Diabetes Against the Use of Unapproved (DIY) Devices - paranoidrobot
https://www.fda.gov/medical-devices/safety-communications/fda-warns-people-diabetes-and-health-care-providers-against-use-devices-diabetes-management-not
======
paranoidrobot
For context:

[http://seemycgm.com/2019/05/20/fda-warning-against-diy-
syste...](http://seemycgm.com/2019/05/20/fda-warning-against-diy-systems/)

[https://www.jdrf.org/press-releases/jdrf-statement-on-fda-
sa...](https://www.jdrf.org/press-releases/jdrf-statement-on-fda-safety-
warning-for-diy-systems/)

